# Agriculture and Dairy Farming Exhibitions List - 2014



## dairyconsult (Nov 29, 2013)

1-) INAGRITECH 2014 ( 19-22 March ) - Indonesia
2-) AGROEXPO EURASIA 2014 (18-21 September) - Turkey
3-) FSSHOW 2014 - (6-8 March) - China
4-) MODERNAGRO 2014 (18-20 June) - China
5-) AGMET 2014 (29-31 March) - China
6-) ANIMALIA ISTANBUL 2014 (20-23 February) - Turkey
7-) AGROTECH (07-09 March) - Poland
 SEMINAT (07-09 March) - Italy
9-) AGROTECHNOLOGIES - (18-20 March) - Russia
10-) EUROTIER 2014 (11-14 November) - Germany
11-) ILDEX - VIETNAM - (19-21 March) - Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
12-) Fieldays 11-14 June 2014 , New Zealand
13- ) National Farm Machinery Show, 12-15 February, Kentucky, USA
14- ) World AG Expo, 11-13 February, Tulare, CA, USA
15- ) Lamma, Farm Machinery Show, 22-23 January, Peterborough, UK
16- ) Agrama, 27 November - 01 December, Bern, Switzerland
17- ) EIMA, 12-16 November - Bologna , Italy


----------

